# 3D Movies With the Most/ Best "Pop Out" Effects



## Chere

I have a confession. I want all my 3D movies to have Pop Out scenes. This is where things come rushing at you or the more subtle effect where they float in front of you. I understand that directors (not named Ben Stassen) nowadays think this is mostly a gimmick and therefore don't include them in their releases anymore which is a real shame.

I'm a videophile when it comes to 2D movies. As soon as I put those glasses which let's be honest is the real gimmick here- everything goes out the window. I want to be razzled and dazzled but unfortunately the majority of 3D movies don't do it for me. 3D nowadays is all about depth but to me that doesn't create true immersion without pop outs and I know I'm not the only one who feels so out there.

I understand everyone has different tastes and rightly so. Therefore I'm creating this thread for all you aficionados like me looking for what those so called experts smugly deride as "gimmicky pop out scenes"  that WE want as part of the 3D movie experience.

So go ahead and list all your favorite 3D movies that you think qualify. It has to have at least one or two good pop out scenes in it. If there's enough interest I'll add a sticky with a list that I'll try to keep updated moving forward


----------



## Chere

Here are my favorite pop out 3D BDs:

- Sammy's Adventures 1 (the one that started it all for me. Reference 3D BD for exquisitely done and perfectly executed pop outs )
- Sammy's Adventures 2
- Thunder And The House Of Magic (recently released)
- Madagascar 3
- Drive Angry
- My Bloody Valentine
- Imax Under The Sea
- Final Destination 4


----------



## Toe

Good list above. M v A has a GREAT paddle ball pop out scene right in the beginning of the film.


----------



## Don Landis

Add Hercules to the list!


----------



## cinema13

Newly released THE BUBBLE might have the best pop-outs since SAMMY'S


----------



## Brian Fineberg

HArold and Kumar's very merry christmas has TONS of great popout


----------



## Rambler358

Subscribed. Just got a 3D TV, so I'm also interested. I've heard Titanic, Avatar and Star Trek: Into Darkness are reference 3D films.


----------



## akm3

Yes! I love Pop-out too.

Subscribing.


----------



## terry2

cinema13 said:


> Newly released THE BUBBLE might have the best pop-outs since SAMMY'S


Have to agree with that.


----------



## Chere

Rambler358 said:


> Subscribed. Just got a 3D TV, so I'm also interested. I've heard Titanic, Avatar and Star Trek: Into Darkness are reference 3D films.


Unfortunately I don't think any of those movies have any pop out scenes in them....


----------



## Chere

Toe said:


> Good list above. M v A has a GREAT paddle ball pop out scene right in the beginning of the film.


Just wanted to be sure but you mean Monsters Vs Aliens right? I'll have to check it out


----------



## Chere

Brian Fineberg said:


> HArold and Kumar's very merry christmas has TONS of great popout


Nice. I'll have to add that to my collection. It's really hard to find a non animated 3D movie nowadays with great pop out scenes just for the adults


----------



## Toe

Chere said:


> Just wanted to be sure but you mean Monsters Vs Aliens right? I'll have to check it out


Yep! Check it out. Great 3d title in general.


----------



## Chere

Don Landis said:


> Add Hercules to the list!


Hi Don. Thanks for sharing this. It's very rare to stumble upon a real action non animated movie with any pop out scenes in it. Are they any good?

Edit: Found a review on blu-ray.com and this is what they had to say:

"*A few objects appear to spring out of the screen during battle, but viewers aren't frequently left dodging weapons or feeling poked and prodded by materials which appear to extend well beyond the screen.*"

So I'm guessing it's a more subtle pop out effect where things float in front of you. I'll have to see this one first before I decide to add it to my collection


----------



## Chere

cinema13 said:


> Newly released THE BUBBLE might have the best pop-outs since SAMMY'S





terry2 said:


> Have to agree with that.



Another non animated find. Will definitely look to pick this one up as well


----------



## kkpro

Journey To The Center of The Earth has a lot of effects which is a good thing because it makes up for the rest of the movie.


----------



## rekbones

Hansel and Gretel Witch Hunters has all kinds of exploding body parts, weapons etc. flying at you had me ducking a few times. Definitely not for the kiddies.


----------



## krismate

From the brief look I had at Transformers: Age of Extinction in 3D, it had some great pop out effects and overall stunning video quality.

I haven't seen Gravity in a while and also only watched it once but if I remember correctly, that had some respectable pop in certain scenes.


----------



## Deja Vu

Polar express -- the cow catcher at the front of the train stops just short of your chair.
The short animated feature included with M v. A has lots of negative parallax.
A Christmas Carol (Jim Carey) has some good scenes with pop out.
As already mentioned Thunder and the House of Magic probably is right up there with the most scenes with pop out.


----------



## cinema13

Almost forgot...FINAL DESTINATION 5 and DRIVE ANGRY!


----------



## Rambler358

Chere said:


> It's really hard to find a non animated 3D movie nowadays with great pop out scenes just for the adults


Have you tried porn - there's gotta be some in 3D!  Lol


----------



## Chere

^^^^ Umm no! Nice try though.


----------



## Chere

krismate said:


> From the brief look I had at Transformers: Age of Extinction in 3D, it had some great pop out effects and overall stunning video quality.
> 
> I haven't seen Gravity in a while and also only watched it once but if I remember correctly, that had some respectable pop in certain scenes.


Gravity definitely had lots of pop but no pop outs


----------



## Chere

cinema13 said:


> Almost forgot...FINAL DESTINATION 5 and DRIVE ANGRY!


I don't remember FD 5 having any pop outs. FD 4 had lots though.


----------



## jayteez

just viewed "drive angry"..pop outs were crazy! the movie was just OK though.


----------



## NorthSky

*'Silent Hill: Revelation'* ...The opening. ...Terrible flick though.


----------



## Chere

NorthSky said:


> *'Silent Hill: Revelation'* ...The opening. ...Terrible flick though.


So just one pop out scene during the opening scene and nothing else?


----------



## Kib

Not for the faint of heart but "Andy Warhol's Frankenstein" (aka "Flesh for Frankenstein") had some unique, to put it mildly, 3D effects. Not sure if the 3D version is generally available. For a long time prior to the Criterion release the uncut version, which is the only one worth watching, was quite rare to find.

Happy hunting.


----------



## NorthSky

*'Silent Hill: Revelation' 3D /// Pop Out*



Chere said:


> So just one pop out scene during the opening scene and nothing else?


Well, that's the best effect of the entire flick. ...Watch it @ your own risk. 

Of course there are few more scenes, but Sammy's Adventure it ain't. 

And you mainly mentioned the good ones already, but here are few more from good to bad to very bad 3D flicks (no order) :::

♦ Tangled
♦ Despicable Me
♦ Resident Evil: Afterlife
♦ Resident Evil: Retribution
♦ Step Up
♦ Piranha 3D
♦ Piranha 3DD
♦ Shrek -> Quadrilogy 
♦ Monsters University
♦ Bolt
♦ G-Force
♦ Journey 2: The Mysterious Island

♦ Coraline


----------



## cinema13

Kib said:


> Not for the faint of heart but "Andy Warhol's Frankenstein" (aka "Flesh for Frankenstein") had some unique, to put it mildly, 3D effects. Not sure if the 3D version is generally available. /QUOTE]
> 
> It's not and never has been, unfortunately. The "Space-Vision" format it used for 3D was also used on THE BUBBLE. One can hope that those behind restoring that 3D movie may conceivably try for FRANKENSTEIN as a follow-up.


----------



## NorthSky

I generally (mostly) found that the 3D films that suck the most (bad flicks) have the most "pop out" 3D effects.
{There are few exceptions of course but they are extremely rare.}

All the better films are not falling for this type of "childish" effects.  

Kids stuff.


----------



## Rambler358

Have those few exceptions been listed yet?


----------



## EVERRET

*PoP Out*

Monsters vs Aliens 3D ,

In the extras..... there is a 10 minute short called *Bob's big Break* , It has quiet a few PoP Out's in *Full Screen* 3D.


----------



## old corps

cinema13 said:


> Newly released THE BUBBLE might have the best pop-outs since SAMMY'S



Absolutely! Gimmicky, cheesy and a lot of fun just like I expected. The most real POP outs I've seen yet. Think the cod fish in Under the Sea but many of them. It certainly ain't Oscar material but the wife & I enjoyed it!

Ed


----------



## Chere

NorthSky said:


> I generally (mostly) found that the 3D films that suck the most (bad flicks) have the most "pop out" 3D effects.
> {There are few exceptions of course but they are extremely rare.}
> 
> All the better films are not falling for this type of "childish" effects.
> 
> Kids stuff.



And that's the issue. They don't have to be. They can be part of the movie experience without being too much of a distraction if done correctly. Imagine Sandra Bullock subtly floating out in front of you in Gravity at the beginning when she and Clooney were working on the station or a slasher flick having more drastic pop outs during the gruesome scenes........ It adds to the visual experience. I'm not saying a movie has to be choke full of it. Far from it. There might even be movies where it might not make sense to include them at all which is fine. I just don't think depth by itself is enough but apparently every director thinks so today.

In the mean time, I'll keep looking for those rare finds and hope they don't suck too bad


----------



## NorthSky

Rambler358 said:


> Have those few exceptions been listed yet?


...A new thread, or you know the smart 3D Blu-ray titles with smart 3D pop out effects? ...Not many, I tell you that right from the bat.


----------



## NorthSky

Chere said:


> And that's the issue. They don't have to be. They can be part of the movie experience without being too much of a distraction if done correctly. Imagine Sandra Bullock subtly floating out in front of you in Gravity at the beginning when she and Clooney were working on the station or a slasher flick having more drastic pop outs during the gruesome scenes........ It adds to the visual experience. I'm not saying a movie has to be choke full of it. Far from it. There might even be movies where it might not make sense to include them at all which is fine. I just don't think depth by itself is enough but apparently every director thinks so today.
> 
> In the mean time, I'll keep looking for those rare finds and hope they don't suck too bad


It's a fact; all good movie directors doing 3D are not into gimmicks, but realistic 3D depth (artistic creativity done in realistic way). 

But your thread is still fun though; for people in search of that kind of stuff.  ...Me included, @ times. ...Only @ times though.


----------



## johnny905

NorthSky said:


> It's a fact; all good movie directors doing 3D are not into gimmicks, but realistic 3D depth (artistic creativity done in realistic way).
> 
> But your thread is still fun though; for people in search of that kind of stuff.  ...Me included, @ times. ...Only @ times though.


Don't foget Yogi the Bear (yes I own it). One of the best pop out scenes when Yogi is flying through the air in slow motion with his food flying all around him in my living room.

That and Under the Sea (Potato Cod scene) have the 2 best pop out scenes in my collection.


----------



## sleekgreek

NorthSky said:


> ...A new thread, or you know the smart 3D Blu-ray titles with smart 3D pop out effects? ...Not many, I tell you that right from the bat.


Your comments have lent nothing to this thread. Your smug I know some but wont say is annoying, plain and simple. Hopefully some more titles will be listed here as I'm new to 3d sets and am looking for the same. depth is great, smart is great but sometimes you just wanna eat some popcorn and get wowed for a couple hours.


----------



## NorthSky

Very sorry you feel that way. ...I just share my experience as it truly is. ...I'm very big on 3D.

* When I watch a 3D flick I watch it for the overall experience (film value), and not necessarily for the pop out effects.
But like any other human being, I too enjoy the occasional good pop out 3D effect. ...But it is NOT the reason why I would re-watch that flick.
I would revisit a 3D film for it's true value content (the story, the captivation, the invigoration, the intensity, the acting, the joy, the overall immersion).

Like if I watch the 3D flick *'Nurse'* for example; well I can tell you that I will never revisit it again, even for the 3D pop out effects. 
So many films so little time.

- To say that my comments bring nothing to this thread is like killing my right to an opinion. 
You don't have to agree with my opinion, but you have to respect my right to express and share (opinion/comments).
And furthermore, my comments are always totally respectful, and it is the post content that I am addressing, and not the poster. 
In your above post you directly address my person (I'm good with that), but negatively (less good).  

Anyway; do you have some great 3D blu-ray titles that you would like to share and that have great 3D pop out effects, besides the ones we already mentioned?

Most 3D "horror" flicks are constructed specially with that in mind (eg.; 'My Bloody Valentine', 'Piranha', ...) and other type of extreme superthriller ('Final Destination 4', and '5'). ...And Christmas stuff too: 'A Christmas Carol'. ...For them cool/occasional 3D pop out effects (outside the screen).

And! Most IMAX 3D wildlife and 3D space documentaries; 'Under the Sea', etc. have them too. ...IMAX is cool in that way. 

And perhaps you misinterpreted my comments as if they were obsolete? ...This is unfortunate because I simply share my ideas and vision in the most friendly/honest way that I am capable of.


----------



## NorthSky

johnny905 said:


> Don't foget Yogi the Bear (yes I own it). One of the best pop out scenes when Yogi is flying through the air in slow motion with his food flying all around him in my living room.
> 
> That and Under the Sea (Potato Cod scene) have the 2 best pop out scenes in my collection.


I don't think I have Yogi; is that a cool flick?


----------



## Toe

Yogi had great 3d, but one viewing was plenty for me. Nothing I would personally want to own, but movies are subjective of course.


----------



## Chere

I know people keep mentioning Final Destination 5 but I can't for the life of me remember it having any pop out scenes 


FD-4 had lots though


----------



## fxrh

I have 111 3D Blu rays, but my popout demo now consists of Youtube downloads of those promotional clips created by TV manufacturers (especially LG) originally devised to sell 3D sets. In the good old days, you could go to Best Buy and see a cool "in your face" 3D clip, come back a few weeks later, and see a different one. Now I have dozens of them available for home viewing. I was amazed by the quality of many of these videos, especially the ones that use "full" side-by-side 1080P. (What the heck is "full" side-by-side format anyway? I'm familiar with "half" SBS but "full" SBS is new to me.) A word of warning: I have an OPPO BDP-103D player that had no problem with a playlist of these downloaded clips, but other 3D Blu ray players might not be able to make sense of "full" SBS. Another word of warning: Watching these clips on your home theater system may well ruin you for the few-and-far-between popout scenes in most 3D movies.


----------



## sleekgreek

NorthSky said:


> Very sorry you feel that way. ...I just share my experience as it truly is. ...I'm very big on 3D.
> 
> * When I watch a 3D flick I watch it for the overall experience (film value), and not necessarily for the pop out effects.
> But like any other human being, I too enjoy the occasional good pop out 3D effect. ...But it is NOT the reason why I would re-watch that flick.
> I would revisit a 3D film for it's true value content (the story, the captivation, the invigoration, the intensity, the acting, the joy, the overall immersion).
> 
> Like if I watch the 3D flick *'Nurse'* for example; well I can tell you that I will never revisit it again, even for the 3D pop out effects.
> So many films so little time.
> 
> - To say that my comments bring nothing to this thread is like killing my right to an opinion.
> You don't have to agree with my opinion, but you have to respect my right to express and share (opinion/comments).
> And furthermore, my comments are always totally respectful, and it is the post content that I am addressing, and not the poster.
> In your above post you directly address my person (I'm good with that), but negatively (less good).
> 
> Anyway; do you have some great 3D blu-ray titles that you would like to share and that have great 3D pop out effects, besides the ones we already mentioned?
> 
> Most 3D "horror" flicks are constructed specially with that in mind (eg.; 'My Bloody Valentine', 'Piranha', ...) and other type of extreme superthriller ('Final Destination 4', and '5'). ...And Christmas stuff too: 'A Christmas Carol'. ...For them cool/occasional 3D pop out effects (outside the screen).
> 
> And! Most IMAX 3D wildlife and 3D space documentaries; 'Under the Sea', etc. have them too. ...IMAX is cool in that way.
> 
> And perhaps you misinterpreted my comments as if they were obsolete? ...This is unfortunate because I simply share my ideas and vision in the most friendly/honest way that I am capable of.


Actually I apologize for that. I somehow missed that was you that posted an extensive list on the first page, and actually replied to your comments from the second page. I actually amazoned some titles from your list. Again my apologies, don't know how I missed that as it changes the rest of the conversation. Maybe to much food and a slow brain for me yesterday, so I'm sorry about that.


----------



## NorthSky

Thank you. I am very happy to hear your acknowledgement. And I understand too. And all is very cool now.


----------



## NorthSky

One thing that no one mentioned yet: We can change the "depth" of the 3D movies we watch.
On most 3D HDTVs (3D front projectors, and 3D Blu-ray players) we can expand the 3D "Depth" (from 1 to 10; 5 being the default setting). 

And yes, it would also expands the 3D "pop out" effects depth.


----------



## WheelHoss1

Between the constant rain outside and the HUD displays inside, *Pacific Rim* deserves a mention.


----------



## NODES

Grand Canyon 3D


----------



## Chere

fxrh said:


> I have 111 3D Blu rays, but my popout demo now consists of Youtube downloads of those promotional clips created by TV manufacturers (especially LG) originally devised to sell 3D sets. In the good old days, you could go to Best Buy and see a cool "in your face" 3D clip, come back a few weeks later, and see a different one. Now I have dozens of them available for home viewing. I was amazed by the quality of many of these videos, especially the ones that use "full" side-by-side 1080P. (What the heck is "full" side-by-side format anyway? I'm familiar with "half" SBS but "full" SBS is new to me.) A word of warning: I have an OPPO BDP-103D player that had no problem with a playlist of these downloaded clips, but other 3D Blu ray players might not be able to make sense of "full" SBS. Another word of warning: Watching these clips on your home theater system may well ruin you for the few-and-far-between popout scenes in most 3D movies.





Interesting. Can you share those youtube links? The ones with pop outs of course. I have the Oppo 103D as well and can just stream them through the youtube app to check them out.


----------



## fxrh

Chere said:


> Interesting. Can you share those youtube links? The ones with pop outs of course. I have the Oppo 103D as well and can just stream them through the youtube app to check them out.


The file names of the files I downloaded may differ, sometimes significantly, from the video titles as shown on Youtube. For that reason, I suggest that you do as I did, namely, enter a search argument of "3d 1080p full sbs demo" on the Youtube web site and then have fun picking and choosing from a smorgasbord of videos. 

After the initial list appears, you can use Filters to shorten it (somewhat) by selecting HD and 3D. I also recommend sorting by view count.

There are also some Youtube posters (3d 'n' Play for one) who have assembled playlists of the best popout material.

The one that gets the biggest reaction from viewers is the Sony Snake Demo. The Samsung Time Magician video is another great one. Pretty much everything that LG came up with to promote their sets is worth viewing. In truth, there are so many spectacular ones that you'll have no problem coming up with cool demo material. The hard part will be to decide what to leave out!

I downloaded about 100 minutes' worth of 3D video and could easily have tripled that amount. I tried selecting clips no longer than about 4-5 minutes so that if my audience got bored by one clip there would soon be a different one. (The exception: a handful of the LG videos run around 10-15 minutes, but they contain many clips pulled from different individual demos.)

The one catch is that I didn't like constantly having to turn on side-by-side mode from one clip to the next, so I chose to limit myself to clips that had the "display in 3D" tag associated with them when they were originally uploaded. That tag is "yt3d enable=true"; you can save yourself trial and error by adding this tag to your initial Youtube search argument. However, there are many videos that were uploaded with the 3D tag but do not mention the tag in their title. And at some point (don't know when) this 3D tag was no longer required -- Youtube could figure out automatically that an uploaded video was 3D.

When you begin 3D playback of your videos, you must identify your first video as side-by-side format (on the OPPO, not the display device). The subsequent videos will "remember" to continue displaying in 3D, but only if they were uploaded with the 3D tag. There are many clips that don't have the tag. You can play them in 3D, but you'll have to tell the OPPO to display each one in 3D at the beginning. In other words, if a clip lacks a tag, it knocks you out of 3D mode. I got tired of telling the OPPO again and again to display in 3D those clips that lacked the 3D tag, and I soon limited myself only to clips that had the tag. (I'd say 75% of Youtube 3D videos have the tag.)

The above sounds worse than it really is (remember, you can always force 3D display of a side-by-side video that lacks a tag), and there's a goldmine of pop-out awaiting you if you build up your 3D clip collection gradually. I enjoyed taking the time to pick and choose the most effective clips. (To be honest, for about two weeks I was addicted to finding the best ones.) I play them on a flash drive and will occasionally rearrange them (depending upon audience reactions). Doing so simply requires changing a numeric prefix in the file name(s) to get the order I want.

A good friend whose reaction to 3D movies had always been "meh" was utterly blown away by these clips -- very gratifying!

PS: 

I never had any success playing these 3D clips via the Youtube streaming app on the OPPO because you have to set the 3D display to "SBS" and "full" using the Options menus within Settings (gear icon), and that icon doesn't show up on the app. The default setting, unfortunately, is anaglyph (ugh!). However, I might have overlooked something in the app. 

Also, my download manager only tells me if a clip has the 3D tag when it completes a download, so I wound up downloading and then discarding a lot of videos that were missing the tag. Again, this sounds like work, and it was a bit time-consuming, but the way to go is to build up your clip collection gradually, making sure that each clip displays in 3D as you go from one clip to the next. Playback via USB flash drive is ideal for this adding and testing of clips. 

To test a "new" clip for 3D display carryover, start with the immediately previous clip (even if it has a 3D tag, you tell the OPPO to display it SBS because you are starting with it). When that clip completes and the "new" clip starts, it will display in 3D if it has the tag; if not, it will display the side-by-side images in 2D. 

My point is that if you add a file to your list you don't have to play the list from the beginning in order to find out if the OPPO recognizes the 3D tag of the new video (continuing to provide input to the display device in 3D without reverting back to 2D). If you build the chain of 3D clips in this way, eventually you'll have a demo that you can set to display in 3D once (at the beginning of your first clip) that will continue to play each additional clip in 3D. So you can put down that remote and enjoy the show with everybody else!

I only have one clip that lacks a 3D tag, so guess what? It is, and will remain, the first clip of my demo! It's called "Sony 3D SBS Demo 2013" and consists of a short scene from the film FLY ME TO THE MOON. It's so effective that I just had to have it on the demo, but if it were anywhere other than the very beginning, it would knock the display out of 3D mode. Since whatever I start off with has to be identified as a 3D SBS video, having this clip at the beginning is no more problematic than if it did have a 3D tag.


----------



## NorthSky

Chere said:


> I know people keep mentioning Final Destination 5 but I can't for the life of me remember it having any pop out scenes


Just re-watch it. ...But FD4 has more; I agree. ...Those flicks are over the edge.


----------



## Chere

fxrh said:


> PS:
> 
> I never had any success playing these 3D clips via the Youtube streaming app on the OPPO because you have to set the 3D display to "SBS" and "full" using the Options menus within Settings (gear icon), and that icon doesn't show up on the app. The default setting, unfortunately, is anaglyph (ugh!). However, I might have overlooked something in the app..





So it sounds like I'll probably have to download them instead of just streaming them through the 103D's app. I'll also have to tweak with my Panasonic VT60's display to see if I have the "SBS"and "Full" options in there as well.


----------



## fxrh

Chere said:


> So it sounds like I'll probably have to download them instead of just streaming them through the 103D's app. I'll also have to tweak with my Panasonic VT60's display to see if I have the "SBS"and "Full" options in there as well.


I don't think you'll need to do anything to your VT60 because it's the OPPO that will be handling the SBS Full option and sending the 3D result to your display in the standard frame sequential format. That's why I said to use the OPPO "side by side" 3D option rather than the one on your display.

Since my main PC doesn't handle 3D, I just downloaded a bunch of videos sight unseen (3D-wise), transferred them to a flash drive, and then watched them using the OPPO. In a few cases, such as the longer videos, I would watch the anaglyph version on my PC to get a feel for how the video would look in terms of popouts. After a certain point, I didn't even bother to check out the LG promo videos (and there are a lot of them). I knew they'd all be good.

I realize that the process is a bit tricky, especially at first, but you'll soon develop a rhythm and it will be fun. And I assure you that the results are worth it!


----------



## NorthSky

Your avatar ^ ... is it possible to have a bigger picture?


----------



## fxrh

NorthSky said:


> Your avatar ^ ... is it possible to have a bigger picture?


Here you go. The ray is photoshopped (of course) but my friend Gort is not. I got him from master robot builder Fred Barton more than a decade ago. (The mirror is the real thing too!)


----------



## oleus

NorthSky said:


> Just re-watch it. ...But FD4 has more; I agree. ...Those flicks are over the edge.


recently re-watched both and was surprised how much better FD4 looked in almost every regard. FD5 looks like a bad conversion, while FD4 is one of the better overall 3d discs i've seen, especially for a 2.35:1 aspect ratio 3d film (i usually prefer 1.85:1 for 3d)


----------



## Chere

oleus said:


> recently re-watched both and was surprised how much better FD4 looked in almost every regard. FD5 looks like a bad conversion, while FD4 is one of the better overall 3d discs i've seen, especially for a 2.35:1 aspect ratio 3d film (i usually prefer 1.85:1 for 3d)



Did you see any pop outs in FD-5 though? I didn't think it had any


----------



## fxrh

I did some experimenting and found a simple way to download Youtube 3D videos without the need for download manager software. I wish I had discovered this process earlier since it is easier than the one I originally used to create my playlist of 3D popout videos. 

If you have Firefox, you can use its download feature:

1) Open two tabs. Enter youtube.com as the URL in one tab and keepvid.com as the URL in the other tab.

2) In the youtube.com tab, enter "3d sbs full 1080p demo" in the search window to get a list of 3d videos (as I described in my AVS Forum post).

3) Right click on the title of any video you think you might like and on the resulting popup menu select "Copy Link Location" -- or, if you prefer, just click on the video, watch it if you care to, and do a copy of the URL (via right-click on the URL and then a left click on Copy, or via highlighting the URL and doing Cntl+C to copy it).

4) Now go to the keepvid.com tab and paste the link to the video in the topmost field via Cntl+V or right-click-Paste. The URL of the Youtube video should now appear in the field.

5) Click on the Download button on the right. This will create a list of all the different versions of the Youtube video in an easy-to-read format.

6) Look at "Download MP4" entries in the list that have [3D] in the description.

7) If none of the entries in the list has [3D] in the description, then the Youtube video was incorrectly uploaded and does not have a 3D tag (as described in my AVS Forum post).

8) If there are multiple 3d entries (which is likely), you want to download the entry with the highest resolution listed (1080P or, possibly, 720P). 

9) Click on the video you want to download and select "Save File" from the resulting popup.

10) Click on the downloads icon in the upper right (it probably shows the time remaining to complete) to see the download progress. When complete, look at the file (or the folder it was downloaded to) and you are now ready to copy it to a flash drive or DVD-R/RW for playback via your 3D Blu ray player. Of course, the file will show two images side-by-side until you play it back using your 3D Blu ray player or your 3D display (if you connect the flash drive directly to the display device).

I can't guarantee that the files will play back successfully on anything other than OPPO 3D players -- but it's worth a try!


----------



## oleus

Chere said:


> Did you see any pop outs in FD-5 though? I didn't think it had any


I saw Parts that looked like it was supposed to have popout but it never looked like they pulled it off like they did with fd4.


----------



## Chere

^^^^ That's what I remember too. Thx


----------



## johnny905

oleus said:


> I saw Parts that looked like it was supposed to have popout but it never looked like they pulled it off like they did with fd4.


I totally agree with respect to FD5. Although I often wonder in cases like that whether it's due to my (imo) crappy Sony 3DTV.


----------



## johnny905

NorthSky said:


> I don't think I have Yogi; is that a cool flick?


In my opinion it's worth it if you can get it dirt cheap just for that one scene. But you obviously have to like popouts. It's one of those scenes where you want to pause the movie and just walk around the room looking at it for a while. The movie itself, while not the worst I've seen, is probably not worth many multiple viewings.


----------



## rushisrighton

The whole reason to buy a 3d movie IS for pop out scenes, for those who disagree, please go buy a 1d movie or a newspaper.


----------



## Chere

^^^^ It is. Only for people in this thread though 

For me it's really hard to be convinced to watch something in 3D if it only has depth. That's because I have all the depth and pop I need watching 2D BDs on my excellent Panasonic 65VT60. Therefore I need a reason to put on those glasses and pop outs are what do it for me. The other issue is cost and I'm sure I don't have to go into detail on this but the short version is- I usually can't justify it for what usually ends up being a one time viewing if it can't wow me outside of its own 2D version.

Again, I understand I and the others here are probably in the minority but hey I'm not complaining. If pop outs were abundant on 3D discs out there, I would be spending tons more and probably claiming bankruptcy in the future due to their ridiculously high prices


----------



## NorthSky

cinema13 said:


> Almost forgot...FINAL DESTINATION 5 and DRIVE ANGRY!


About 'Spy Kids 3-D: Game Over'? 

* Some people think that FD5 is not truly "pop out".


----------



## NorthSky

Chere said:


> Edit: Found a review on blu-ray.com and this is what they had to say:
> 
> "*A few objects appear to spring out of the screen during battle, but viewers aren't frequently left dodging weapons or feeling poked and prodded by materials which appear to extend well beyond the screen.*"
> 
> So I'm guessing it's a more subtle pop out effect where things float in front of you. I'll have to see this one first before I decide to add it to my collection


That link won't work.

* Maintenance? ...Most likely.


----------



## NorthSky

fxrh said:


> Here you go. The ray is photoshopped (of course) but my friend Gort is not. I got him from master robot builder Fred Barton more than a decade ago. (The mirror is the real thing too!)


Thx, I like it; fun picture and great looking robot. ...I would put it outside on Halloween's. 

P.S. Photobucket pictures don't show up, only your previous attachment pic.


----------



## NorthSky

johnny905 said:


> In my opinion it's worth it if you can get it dirt cheap just for that one scene. But you obviously have to like popouts. It's one of those scenes where you want to pause the movie and just walk around the room looking at it for a while. The movie itself, while not the worst I've seen, is probably not worth many multiple viewings.


Thx Johnny; I might take a chance on Yogi.


----------



## Chere

NorthSky said:


> That link won't work.
> 
> * Maintenance? ...Most likely.


Yup. It should be working now


----------



## NorthSky

It is now indeed.  

* Hercules? ...Ouch!


----------



## fxrh

NorthSky said:


> Thx, I like it; fun picture and great looking robot. ...I would put it outside on Halloween's.
> 
> P.S. Photobucket pictures don't show up, only your previous attachment pic.


I'm not sure I understand. Are you not seeing the larger version of the photo when you click on the attachment image? I'm great at downloading Youtube 3D videos, but I don't know much about including images in my posts.  Would you recommend a photo hosting site other than Photobucket? What puzzles me is that I sent a link to the page to a friend (not an AVS Forum member) to see if he could display the larger photo, and he had no problem doing so.

PS -- I agree with you that SPY KIDS 3D: GAME OVER has lots of popout. My other favorites are SAMMY'S ADVENTURES 1, MADAGASCAR 3, RISE OF THE GUARDIANS, and the recent THUNDER AND THE HOUSE OF MAGIC.


----------



## cinema13

NorthSky said:


> About 'Spy Kids 3-D: Game Over'?
> 
> * Some people think that FD5 is not truly "pop out".


So I see, from what others have said. I'm going by memory (which I recall had an impressive opening credit sequence...the movie, not my memory!), so it might be time to watch it again. One thing I can recall clearly is that FD5 was a better movie than its immediate predecessor.


----------



## NorthSky

fxrh said:


> I'm not sure I understand. Are you not seeing the larger version of the photo when you click on the attachment image? I'm great at downloading Youtube 3D videos, but I don't know much about including images in my posts.  Would you recommend a photo hosting site other than Photobucket? What puzzles me is that I sent a link to the page to a friend (not an AVS Forum member) to see if he could display the larger photo, and he had no problem doing so.
> 
> PS -- I agree with you that SPY KIDS 3D: GAME OVER has lots of popout. My other favorites are SAMMY'S ADVENTURES 1, MADAGASCAR 3, RISE OF THE GUARDIANS, and the recent THUNDER AND THE HOUSE OF MAGIC.


Your pic attachment, when clicking on it is fine. ...I only mentioned that your two Photobucket pics don't show, that's all. 
And I know nothing about Photobucket, ...me too I use pic attachment generally for my own personal pictures, unless I want to show the real deal;
but I'm not the type to post pictures. I just asked you because your avatar is cool.


----------



## Chere

I have yet to catch Spy Kids 3D: Game Over. I'll definitely check it out.


----------



## rushisrighton

Chere said:


> ^^^^ It is. Only for people in this thread though
> 
> For me it's really hard to be convinced to watch something in 3D if it only has depth. That's because I have all the depth and pop I need watching 2D BDs on my excellent Panasonic 65VT60. Therefore I need a reason to put on those glasses and pop outs are what do it for me. The other issue is cost and I'm sure I don't have to go into detail on this but the short version is- I usually can't justify it for what usually ends up being a one time viewing if it can't wow me outside of its own 2D version.
> 
> Again, I understand I and the others here are probably in the minority but hey I'm not complaining. If pop outs were abundant on 3D discs out there, I would be spending tons more and probably claiming bankruptcy in the future due to their ridiculously high prices


I like your attitude, very noble of you. However we need to stand united and let them know what we REALLY want, true 3d with all the pop out that we can handle, screw the directors artistic views, if they don't like 3d why are they part of it?


----------



## NorthSky

Chere said:


> I have yet to catch *Spy Kids 3D: Game Over*. I'll definitely check it out.


That Blu-ray title is always on sale, for only $5-10. ...And the flick is totally dull; film itself, for kids between 5 and 10. 

* Great 3D film directors make great 3D flicks.
The rest make lesser 3D flicks, with more pop out effects. 

In general. 

You might also want to check *'The Adventures of Sharkboy and Lavagirl 3-D'*; another 5-10-year old flick, with some aggressive "pop out" effects. ...And also directed by _Robert Rodriguez._


----------



## Chere

^^^^ I don't disagree with you although I wish that wasn't the case


----------



## Chere

rushisrighton said:


> I like your attitude, very noble of you. However we need to stand united and let them know what we REALLY want, true 3d with all the pop out that we can handle, screw the directors artistic views, if they don't like 3d why are they part of it?


I understand your feelings and trust me if there was a way to let them know about this, I'll be the first person to sign up. Maybe someone can share the directors guild e-mail address or come up with an alternate way to accomplish this.


----------



## fxrh

Chere said:


> So it sounds like I'll probably have to download them instead of just streaming them through the 103D's app. I'll also have to tweak with my Panasonic VT60's display to see if I have the "SBS"and "Full" options in there as well.


I did some more experimenting with the OPPO YouTube app and succeeded in getting it to display videos in 3D. I did a search on "1080p 3d sbs videos" and started a video (the one with the girl holding the rose petal is a good one). When it started, it displayed the images in 2D side-by-side. But I then changed my display 3D option from "Auto" to "SBS" and voila! Worked like a charm!

As I mentioned in my earlier post, I was doing the 3D through the OPPO options, not my display, for my downloaded videos. I had gotten so used to doing the conversion through the OPPO 3D options (which are disabled on the YouTube app) that it didn't occur to me to try setting my display device to the SBS option. But it works!


----------



## sleekgreek

fxrh said:


> I did some more experimenting with the OPPO YouTube app and succeeded in getting it to display videos in 3D. I did a search on "1080p 3d sbs videos" and started a video (the one with the girl holding the rose petal is a good one). When it started, it displayed the images in 2D side-by-side. But I then changed my display 3D option from "Auto" to "SBS" and voila! Worked like a charm!
> 
> As I mentioned in my earlier post, I was doing the 3D through the OPPO options, not my display, for my downloaded videos. I had gotten so used to doing the conversion through the OPPO 3D options (which are disabled on the YouTube app) that it didn't occur to me to try setting my display device to the SBS option. But it works!


You can also input yt3d in youtube search and variations of yt3d. I'm finding youtube clips have the best popout for me. I've bought a handful of titles off this thread for popout and just aint getting it. I'm probably not spending any more money on dvd's since the effect just isn't there. 



 and this kid has some cool clips, the machete will make you dodge it https://www.youtube.com/user/1tompo1 . I'm not sure why the 3d in these clips are so in your face and the bluray scenes meant for it barely leaves my tv. aw well it'll save me money I guess.


----------



## NSX1992

That was some popout with the balloon.


----------



## sleekgreek

the clips from 1tompo1 are pretty good to. I think the machete comes out farther than the balloon.


----------



## ekaaaans

NorthSky said:


> That Blu-ray title is always on sale, for only $5-10. ...And the flick is totally dull; film itself, for kids between 5 and 10.
> 
> * Great 3D film directors make great 3D flicks.
> The rest make lesser 3D flicks, with more pop out effects.


So _reducing_ the amount pop-out 3D, would have made these lesser flicks better?


----------



## NorthSky

ekaaaans said:


> So _reducing_ the amount pop-out 3D, would have made these lesser flicks better?


No no, I'm just sayin' in general. 
For popular 3D flicks @ the box office you see movie directors going for realistic depth instead of 3D gimmicks, you know.

_________


----------



## NorthSky




----------



## ekaaaans

NorthSky said:


> No no, I'm just sayin' in general.
> For popular 3D flicks @ the box office you see movie directors going for realistic depth instead of 3D gimmicks, you know.


I find it extremely hard to believe that any popular 3D movie of the past 10 years, would be less so if it emphasized pop-out more. In fact, I think the biggest _threat_ to 3D is how pathetically disposable it is so much of the time. A format that requires added expense and special equipment to see, should be utilizing every trick in the book to impress audiences. And I mean every single time. Catering to the _sophisticates_ who think nothing could be sillier than objects extending beyond the screen,(uh...why?)is resulting in shameful missed opportunities to impress anyone else.


----------



## NorthSky

Tell people like _Christopher Nolan_ about that, and some more. ...And good luck.

I certainly agree with your post to a certain extent. ...There is a tight rope between financial gain and artistic value of the content. 
We cannot generalize and impose a set of our own 3D beliefs to the filmmakers. ...They are the ones who create accordingly to their own set of personal values.
I respect all of them because I can understand how they process their "art" in their mind and on the screen, differently, from one to another.


----------



## ekaaaans

I actually prefer the Chris Nolan _no-3D_ approach, to the _half-assed-3D_ approach.(although an aggressive 3D Interstellar would be visually awesome) 

Dull and disposable 3D is a disservice to consumers. Filmmakers creating based on their personal values, need to remember that 3D is the ONLY element of the process that requires extra effort and expense on the part of audiences. If strong 3D messes up a director's cinematic vision, dropping it altogether is the way to go.


----------



## NorthSky

Then not all 3D flicks are created equal, and neither all people who watch them 3D flicks. ...It is more complicated to film in 3D (properly and effectively) than in 2D. So not everyone wants to experiment, and pursue further, like _James Cameron_ for example, and _Peter Jackson._

Everybody is different, and I love 1080p 2D, and I love well made 1080p 3D.


----------



## Rambler358

I can't wait for 4K 3D next year!


----------



## NorthSky

Me too; brand new audio/video gear all around: New 4K Ultera HDTV, new 4K BD player, new 4K AV receiver with dts-UHD decoder and dts new up-mixer, new 4K Blu-ray 3D movies. 

And new bank account, with less new 3D money in it!


----------



## NickTheGreat

Noooooo. My not 4k PJ is less than a year old. I don't think the wife would like an upgrade so soon . . .


----------



## jvh4

NickTheGreat said:


> Noooooo. My not 4k PJ is less than a year old. I don't think the wife would like an upgrade so soon . . .


I have the same problem  No way I can get approval for a new projector at this point.


----------



## Rambler358

Already have the LG 65UB9500 4K 3D TV, just need the 4K Blu-ray player - unless Sony comes out with a firmware update that will play 4K discs when they arrive. Not holding my breath on that though.


----------



## cinema13

Rambler358 said:


> Already have the LG 65UB9500 4K 3D TV, just need the 4K Blu-ray player - unless Sony comes out with a firmware update that will play 4K discs when they arrive. Not holding my breath on that though.



Sony wouldn't even provide updates to allow access to Netflix 3D...they sure as hell won't do one for 4K!


----------



## Rambler358

cinema13 said:


> Sony wouldn't even provide updates to allow access to Netflix 3D...they sure as hell won't do one for 4K!


I didn't even know Netflix had 3D content. Can you recommend any 3D content from there?


----------



## enzo631

Where can I download some 4k 3d videos to test out on my tv? I tried streaming via youtube and the quality isn't there.


----------



## Rambler358

enzo631 said:


> Where can I download some 4k 3d videos to test out on my tv? I tried streaming via youtube and the quality isn't there.


I don't believe there's any 4K 3D content available yet. But 3D Blu-rays look awesome, with incredible detail and sharpness!


----------



## genesim

In the Imax Under the Sea there is a orange fish that keeps coming out at you which is just simply INSANE. It is one of the best "pop outs" that I have ever seen. It is similar to the actual orange in Space Station 3D. I am actually a viewer thinks there should be more "gimmicks" like this because it is absolutely amazing to watch! For those that know my examples, I wouldn't mind hearing about more that are that good!


----------



## old corps

genesim said:


> In the Imax Under the Sea there is a orange fish that keeps coming out at you which is just simply INSANE. It is one of the best "pop outs" that I have ever seen. It is similar to the actual orange in Space Station 3D. I am actually a viewer thinks there should be more "gimmicks" like this because it is absolutely amazing to watch! For those that know my examples, I wouldn't mind hearing about more that are that good!


 
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_2_10?url=search-alias%3Dmovies-tv&field-keywords=the+bubble+3d+blu-ray&sprefix=The+Bubble%2Cmovies-tv%2C233


This has a bunch of those WAY into the room pop outs! The movie itself is pretty hokey but it is fun seeing all the 3D gimmicks. By far the most I've seen in a single movie. I'm talking about "The Bubble".


Ed


----------



## genesim

old corps said:


> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_2_10?url=search-alias%3Dmovies-tv&field-keywords=the+bubble+3d+blu-ray&sprefix=The+Bubble%2Cmovies-tv%2C233
> 
> 
> This has a bunch of those WAY into the room pop outs! The movie itself is pretty hokey but it is fun seeing all the 3D gimmicks. By far the most I've seen in a single movie. I'm talking about "The Bubble".
> 
> 
> Ed


I have heard enough about this. I gotta see it! Thanks for advice!


----------



## jbug

genesim said:


> In the Imax Under the Sea there is a orange fish that keeps coming out at you which is just simply INSANE. It is one of the best "pop outs" that I have ever seen. It is similar to the actual orange in Space Station 3D. I am actually a viewer thinks there should be more "gimmicks" like this because it is absolutely amazing to watch! For those that know my examples, I wouldn't mind hearing about more that are that good!


 
*Sammy A Turtles Tale*: A snake comes up close and very personal plus many other out of screen thing.
*Final Destination 3D*: A snake exits the screen straight for you
*The Bubble*: A tray with beer bottles on it comes out of the screen and moves around
*The Polar Express*: The cow catcher on the train comes out of the screen
*Journey To The Center of the Earth* (Brendan Fraiser) His hand comes out of the screen plus other pop-outs.

Search this threads here for other movies with out of screen events.


----------



## genesim

jbug said:


> *Sammy A Turtles Tale*: A snake comes up close and very personal plus many other out of screen thing.
> *Final Destination 3D*: A snake exits the screen straight for you
> *The Bubble*: A tray with beer bottles on it comes out of the screen and moves around
> *The Polar Express*: The cow catcher on the train comes out of the screen
> *Journey To The Center of the Earth* (Brendan Fraiser) His hand comes out of the screen plus other pop-outs.
> 
> Search this threads here for other movies with out of screen events.



Thanks. I gotta disagree about the Final Destination one. While it was pretty cool, I don't think it is near the same caliber as the fish from under the sea. I swear that fish was just a cut above!


----------



## jbug

genesim said:


> Thanks. I gotta disagree about the Final Destination one. While it was pretty cool, I don't think it is near the same caliber as the fish from under the sea. I swear that fish was just a cut above!


It sure scared the heck out of my great grandaughter. We had to stop the movie to calm her down. On another occasion some women that were over for a baby shower screamed real loud when they saw the snake. It comes out far enough that you can imagine smelling it's slimy breath.


----------



## cinema13

Rambler358 said:


> I didn't even know Netflix had 3D content. Can you recommend any 3D content from there?


Well, since Sony won't provide updates, I can't see what they have now. But I know they did use to carry Joe Dante's THE HOLE and BEOWULF in 3D. (Both are available on disc only overseas.) It's possible both are still up on NF.


----------



## NorthSky

jbug said:


> It sure scared the heck out of my great grandaughter. We had to stop the movie to calm her down. On another occasion some women that were over for a baby shower screamed real loud when they saw the snake. It comes out far enough that you can imagine smelling it's slimy breath.


Women always scream @ the view of snakes, 3D or not.


----------



## genesim

NorthSky said:


> Women always scream @ the view of snakes, 3D or not.


Just had to go there. :grin: But I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## MANTI5

Netflix still has the 3d section on my Sony Bluray player but I don't have a network cable long enough to reach it and wifi is not fast enough to stream 3d content.


----------



## Rambler358

MANTI5 said:


> Netflix still has the 3d section on my Sony Bluray player but I don't have a network cable long enough to reach it and wifi is not fast enough to stream 3d content.


Any chance you could post a screenshot of what that 3D section looks like? I don't see it on any of my Netflix apps.


----------



## johnny905

old corps said:


> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_s...e+3d+blu-ray&sprefix=The+Bubble,movies-tv,233
> 
> 
> This has a bunch of those WAY into the room pop outs! The movie itself is pretty hokey but it is fun seeing all the 3D gimmicks. By far the most I've seen in a single movie. I'm talking about "The Bubble".
> 
> 
> Ed



I think I may have found another item to ask for Christmas...


----------



## MANTI5

Rambler358 said:


> Any chance you could post a screenshot of what that 3D section looks like? I don't see it on any of my Netflix apps.


----------



## NorthSky

That kind of stuff doesn't happen in non-developed countries, like Kanada.


----------



## Rambler358

MANTI5 said:


>


Interesting, thanks! I'm going to check my LG TV's Netflix app again, just to be sure.


----------



## Rambler358

jbug said:


> *The Bubble*: A tray with beer bottles on it comes out of the screen and moves around


I got *The Bubble* based on all the hype here about it. IMHO, the 3D effects are really not that great. The film is so grainy, and I could easily see the strings holding that tray of beers. My wife and I stopped watching it about half way through, because she said she was bored with it and wanted to watch something else. I'll probably watch the last half by myself later to see how it ends, but it's definitely not a priority.


----------



## genesim

Rambler358 said:


> I got *The Bubble* based on all the hype here about it. IMHO, the 3D effects are really not that great. The film is so grainy, and I could easily see the strings holding that tray of beers. My wife and I stopped watching it about half way through, because she said she was bored with it and wanted to watch something else. I'll probably watch the last half by myself later to see how it ends, but it's definitely not a priority.


I just got my copy and I am pretty disappointed too.

The tray of beers was the best part. There was a part with some masks, but for most of the movie, it wasn't all that in your face.

It is what it is, but watching the movie was a complete chore, and I watched the last third in fast forward. I feel bad for this...well not really. I think this could have passed for and Ed Wood movie...except at least with his movies they are mildly entertaining. This movie just made me snore. I am glad they fixed it and released it, but it is only for historical sake, and not for content.

House of Wax was a much more entertaining movie that had just as good a 3D that actually served the story.

My search goes on for better 3D. The best 3D clip I have seen outside of the Fish I was talking about in the Under the Sea is some dude on youtube using a chainsaw and drill. That was absolutely amazing. Wish blurays would take advantage of this kind of pop out stuff. Nothing like it!


----------



## Chere

How are the pop out scenes in "Tangled?" I've heard there is one very good scene with lit up lanterns but I want to know if there's more before I pony up for it.


----------



## NickTheGreat

Chere said:


> How are the pop out scenes in "Tangled?" I've heard there is one very good scene with lit up lanterns but I want to know if there's more before I pony up for it.


I really like the movie in general and it's 3D is pretty good.

However I get a fair amount of crosstalk on both of my 3D sets during that lantern scene. I've heard that is more dependent on hardware than the film, though. 

I'd recommend getting it, especially if you like the movie in general.


----------



## johnny905

NickTheGreat said:


> I really like the movie in general and it's 3D is pretty good.
> 
> However I get a fair amount of crosstalk on both of my 3D sets during that lantern scene. I've heard that is more dependent on hardware than the film, though.
> 
> I'd recommend getting it, especially if you like the movie in general.



I get a lot of crosstalk on my 3DTV (early Sony) as well. Otherwise it's a pretty good flick. I look forward to watching it again when I eventually get my new 4K passive 3DTV...


----------



## NorthSky

Chere said:


> How are the pop out scenes in "Tangled?" I've heard there is one very good scene with lit up lanterns but I want to know if there's more before I pony up for it.


That's it; that's the main "money" shot.


----------



## IamCornholio

Just found out my new Sony projector plays 3D. Do I need a special 3D Blu Ray player?


----------



## wuther

Thanks for the list, now I know what to never watch.


----------



## NorthSky

IamCornholio said:


> Just found out my new Sony projector plays 3D. Do I need a special 3D Blu Ray player?


You need a 3D Blu-ray player. ...And 3D glasses. ...And of course a 3D Blu-ray movie. 

* Which Blu-ray player(s) do you have?


----------



## Chere

Has anyone seen the 3D version of Step Up 4: Revolution? The movie isn't much but reviews mention it having a couple of pop out scenes which I guess is good enough for me to check out since BB has it on sale for just $5. 

Link


----------



## CheyenneWay

Thanks for sharing your suggestions all! Can't wait to watch some of these movies!


----------



## Doc M

*Star Wars 3D & African Safari 3D*

I bought this recent Ben Stassen doc from Japan (region 1, Blu-Ray) under the title African Nature 3D and it's got some great 3D. I call his 3D "always-out" with the occasional and appropriate "pop-out." If you get a chance to see Star Wars EP 2 & 3 in 3d, you'll see what's possible with a converted quick-cut film that is "always-out." Much of the depth is placed in the theater and behind the screen and very seldom at the screen. Audiences easily accept the edge violations, eye focusing/convergence differences and scale discrepencies after one minute and then love the deeper 3D experience. They have no greater eye fatigue than when seeing a typical conservative 3D film. The movies are more enjoyable because the depth can be directed carefully to tell the story while maximizing the visual experience. There are no layers. Rooms become spacious, faces are sculptured and every action is depthy and understandable. Check'em out.


----------



## Chere

^^^ I definitely will.


----------



## azz7686

Well this thread has sure died out is 3D on its way out?


----------



## fatalsports

Jurassic Park 1 in 3D was pretty good...as well as Jurassic World in the IMAX 3D was really nice.


----------



## fmedrano1977

BBCs documentary, Enchanted Kingdom, 👍👍👌👌

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthSky

azz7686 said:


> Well this thread has sure died out is 3D on its way out?


No doubt no doubt...Hollywood 3D Blu-ray studios could be making a lot more money right now...they just don't have a good management team.
It's like they already make enough money with DVDs and Netflix, so they just don't bother with the additional $ billions they could reap from 3D Blu-rays. 

Poor management with wrong movie studio executives...it happens all the time...and everywhere...with Disney's chief executive, Universal, Criterion, ...all that movie 3D molasses jazz. ...Mickey mouse.


----------



## johnny905

fatalsports said:


> Jurassic Park 1 in 3D was pretty good...as well as Jurassic World in the IMAX 3D was really nice.


Jurassic Park 1 in 3D was awesome! Can't wait to see Jurassic World.


----------



## azz7686

Will have to watch JP-1 but I did watch Guardians of the Galaxy again but in 3D today was awesome!!!


----------



## filmkr27

My bloody valentine, a fun movie as well


----------



## mars5l

there any "scary" movies in 3d? I dont mean blood and gore, but scary.


----------



## NorthSky

mars5l said:


> there any "scary" movies in 3d? I dont mean blood and gore, but scary.


It depends...some people get scared easily...and others, like I, nothing scare them. 

______


----------



## mars5l

I like creepy and goose bump giving. Watched 'The Babadook" on netflix, it had potential and was creepy but not enough to make you freak out to sleep. Another one I thought was good atmosphere late at night was "The Haunting" I thought they did a great job making the house come to life.


----------



## johnny905

mars5l said:


> there any "scary" movies in 3d? I dont mean blood and gore, but scary.


This is the one area where I think 3D movie makers have missed a huge opportunity. I always think about that scene in The Ring where the girl slowly crawls out of the TV toward the viewer. I would be so freaked out if she came through the TV toward me the same way the potato cod in Under The Sea does. It would be the most terrifying scene ever.

Is there anything out there like that?


----------



## film113

Scary is relative, but SADAKO 3D might be closest to THE RING. Some other 3D horror flicks on BD:

TEXAS CHAINSAW
THE FINAL DESTINATION
FINAL DESTINATION 5
SAW: THE FINAL CHAPTER
MY SOUL TO TAKE (Wes Craven)
AMITYVILLE 3D
DRACULA 3D (Argento)
FRIGHT NIGHT
TORMENTED
HELLBENDERS
DEAD BEFORE DAWN
HAUNTING IN SALEM
SHOCK LABYRINTH
STATIC

...and POLTERGEIST (2015) is coming soon.


----------



## invadergir

johnny905 said:


> This is the one area where I think 3D movie makers have missed a huge opportunity. I always think about that scene in The Ring where the girl slowly crawls out of the TV toward the viewer. I would be so freaked out if she came through the TV toward me the same way the potato cod in Under The Sea does. It would be the most terrifying scene ever.
> 
> Is there anything out there like that?


Well you may get your wish as they are rebooting The Ring series with a new movie Rings (how original) More than likely in 3D too


----------



## domz777

If I missed it, then I apologize, but I also am a HUGE 3D pop-out buff, so I was very surprised to have not yet seen anyone mention Imax Hubble. 

The intro credits are amazing. The letters turn into little white dots (_stars presumably_) and zoom straight at your face - absolutely stunning. Then later on in the movie, you go thru a stellar nursery, it's stupefying how much it feels like your really there among the stars. Hands down the best imax flick available.


----------



## Chere

johnny905 said:


> Jurassic Park 1 in 3D was awesome! Can't wait to see Jurassic World.


I just saw Jurassic World 3D last night and it had a few decent pop outs which I can't wait to see again when it comes out in 3D BD.


----------



## Chere

domz777 said:


> If I missed it, then I apologize, but I also am a HUGE 3D pop-out buff, so I was very surprised to have not yet seen anyone mention Imax Hubble.
> 
> The intro credits are amazing. The letters turn into little white dots (_stars presumably_) and zoom straight at your face - absolutely stunning. Then later on in the movie, you go thru a stellar nursery, it's stupefying how much it feels like your really there among the stars. Hands down the best imax flick available.



I'll definitely look out for it


----------



## Teremei

domz777 said:


> If I missed it, then I apologize, but I also am a HUGE 3D pop-out buff, so I was very surprised to have not yet seen anyone mention Imax Hubble.
> 
> The intro credits are amazing. The letters turn into little white dots (_stars presumably_) and zoom straight at your face - absolutely stunning. Then later on in the movie, you go thru a stellar nursery, it's stupefying how much it feels like your really there among the stars. Hands down the best imax flick available.


I totally remember that nursery. Yeah it felt like you were there because it had this valley or "dip" in the stellar clouds and the so well done 3D was so good it showed an incredibly realistic depth. It was great.

Also, speaking of scary. Nice avatar you have there. That always creeps me out. As far as pop out, I just got finished watching The Bubble. And there were dozens of extreme pop outs like a beer tray floating in front of you, ladders in your face, ropes pulling a bucket, etc. . The director went out of his way to do gimmicky in your face shots, and I love it!


----------



## domz777

What do you mean scary?! What are you trying to say, ...cuz that's no avatar, that's my driver's license picture! 

I'll bet you go up to fat chicks and ask if they're pregnant too, donchya?


----------



## Teremei

domz777 said:


> What do you mean scary?! What are you trying to say, ...cuz that's no avatar, that's my driver's license picture!
> 
> I'll bet you go up to fat chicks and ask if they're pregnant too, donchya?


I do. I also go up to green chicks and say they are possessed. Who wouldn't want a 3D version of that film huh? projectile vomit in *3D.*


----------



## domz777

OMG! How awesome would that be?! Just think of it, the entire movie, in the boring depth style 3D, and INTENTIONALLY minimal depth style 3D at that, THEN in the pea soup puke scene - super crazy pop out 3D!!

that would be tremendous!!! LMAO


----------



## NorthSky

johnny905 said:


> This is the one area where I think 3D movie makers have missed a huge opportunity. I always think about that scene in *The Ring* where the girl slowly crawls out of the TV toward the viewer. I would be so freaked out if she came through the TV toward me the same way the potato cod in Under The Sea does. It would be the most terrifying scene ever.
> 
> Is there anything out there like that?


Now you're talkin'! 

Or 'Poltergeist' in 3D.


----------



## mars5l

I wanted to go see the new Poltergeist in 3d in theaters but it was out of theaters to quick in 3d. Looks like most on the list are more in tune with the slasher movies. I dont wanna see people die really disturbing ways, I want some deep dark atmosphere and visuals that just build and build and creep you out. The Babadook was sorta like that, but it didnt build big or fast enough then just ended quickly. I think scary movies could be good in 3d, its a great tool. Like in The Exorcist, you could have random scray face just pop out of nowhere for a few frames or float around.


----------



## johnny905

invadergir said:


> Well you may get your wish as they are rebooting The Ring series with a new movie Rings (how original) More than likely in 3D too


Awesome. I hope they find a way to really take advantage of the 3D potential. My wife actually screams at that potato cod/under the sea scene. Something slow and scary coming out of the TV/theater screen would be incredible to see her reaction. The divorce may be worth it.


----------



## invadergir

Should check out the trailer for the new Paranormal Activity: Ghost Dimension film. Which I have only seen up the 3rd one so far but have enjoyed the buildup to the big ending (although 3s ending was a bit meh) The new one had me a bit jumpy watching it on my computer screen and add 3D to it. Heart paddles fully charged for everyone


----------



## markmathers

johnny905 said:


> This is the one area where I think 3D movie makers have missed a huge opportunity. I always think about that scene in The Ring where the girl slowly crawls out of the TV toward the viewer. I would be so freaked out if she came through the TV toward me the same way the potato cod in Under The Sea does. It would be the most terrifying scene ever.
> 
> Is there anything out there like that?


Couldn't agree more. I hate scary movies and I attribute my viewing of the Ring as the reason why. That film scared the f**k outta me lol. You're right, when done right, 3D could really be used to enhance the "scare" factor in many of these scary movies, I would think.


----------



## Josh Z

invadergir said:


> Should check out the trailer for the new Paranormal Activity: Ghost Dimension film.


How will they reconcile the "Found Footage" gimmick with all that footage being in 3D? Or are they dropping the Found Footage angle for this one?


----------



## invadergir

Josh Z said:


> How will they reconcile the "Found Footage" gimmick with all that footage being in 3D? Or are they dropping the Found Footage angle for this one?


Still looked like a found footage film, but maybe because the camera they are using can see the spirit world that it also produces 3D. Oh who knows what they will say for this to be in 3D


----------



## mars5l

"found footage" could always have been "converted" which I bet the film will be converted to 3d anyway and not native. How are the other Paranormals anyway, havent seen any of them. Any seen Argentos Dracula 3d? Picked it up a while ago but still havent seen it


----------



## johnny905

Josh Z said:


> How will they reconcile the "Found Footage" gimmick with all that footage being in 3D? Or are they dropping the Found Footage angle for this one?


The footage would not be in 3D. The 3D would be the VIEWER seeing the girl (or whatever) coming out of the screen in the film. Would be awesome.


----------



## NSX1992

mars5l said:


> "found footage" could always have been "converted" which I bet the film will be converted to 3d anyway and not native. How are the other Paranormals anyway, havent seen any of them. Any seen Argentos Dracula 3d? Picked it up a while ago but still havent seen it


Excellent 3D


----------



## TonyDP

Josh Z said:


> How will they reconcile the "Found Footage" gimmick with all that footage being in 3D? Or are they dropping the Found Footage angle for this one?


I saw the 3D trailer for this in front of Terminator: Genisys. While not my kind of film, the preview made effective use of popouts as some grim-reaper like ghost would suddenly appear right in front of you; it got me to jump in my seat the first time. The movie does appear to be of the "found footage" variety as a lot of it looked grainy and the depth in the trailer did not appear to be too strong. Again, not really my thing but if the trailer is anything to go by good popouts at least.


----------



## They_call_me_Roto

If you want 3D with "POP" this is the blu ray for you. This film covers the history of 3D imagery and has a lot of footage with items coming out of the screen at you. This is really fun to watch! It is surprising to see what some of the earliest 3D film footage from the 1920's looks like.

Available at Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/3-D-Rarities-...F8&qid=1437797957&sr=1-1&keywords=3d+rarities


----------



## vaktmestern

Rambler358 said:


> I can't wait for 4K 3D next year!


Well there Wont be 4k 3D as the new ultra hd Bluray format dont include 3D support  so keep waiting


----------



## film113

They_call_me_Roto said:


> If you want 3D with "POP" this is the blu ray for you. This film covers the history of 3D imagery and has a lot of footage with items coming out of the screen at you. This is really fun to watch! It is surprising to see what some of the earliest 3D film footage from the 1920's looks like.
> 
> Available at Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/3-D-Rarities-...F8&qid=1437797957&sr=1-1&keywords=3d+rarities


Amazing disc and belongs not just in any 3D library but in any film lover's library. Easily the best 3D release of the year.


----------



## NorthSky

Cool  ...Amazon Canada wants only $90 Cdn for it! ...With the 12% tax. 

* Must be an ultra hi-end luxury item only for the high heeled calibrated 3D aficionados.

The US list price is $39.95 ...in Canada our dollar is worth only fifty cents $77.81 ...plus 12% tax).
You guys get a $5 discount right now, so it's $34.95 (no tax).

Simply put; it is a gross insult...amazon.ca


----------



## mars5l

NorthSky said:


> Cool  ...Amazon Canada wants only $90 Cdn for it! ...With the 12% tax.
> 
> * Must be an ultra hi-end luxury item only for the high heeled calibrated 3D aficionados.
> 
> The US list price is $39.95 ...in Canada our dollar is worth only fifty cents $77.81 ...plus 12% tax).
> You guys get a $5 discount right now, so it's $34.95 (no tax).
> 
> Simply put; it is a gross insult...amazon.ca


But you guy have Martin Short 


But


----------



## NorthSky

mars5l said:


> But you guy have Martin Short
> 
> But


But he was born in Chicago. 

But


----------



## film113

NorthSky said:


> Cool  ...Amazon Canada wants only $90 Cdn for it! ...With the 12% tax.
> 
> * Must be an ultra hi-end luxury item only for the high heeled calibrated 3D aficionados.
> 
> The US list price is $39.95 ...in Canada our dollar is worth only fifty cents $77.81 ...plus 12% tax).
> You guys get a $5 discount right now, so it's $34.95 (no tax).
> 
> Simply put; it is a gross insult...amazon.ca


Flicker Alley had it for $29.95 for pre-orders.


----------



## NorthSky

film113 said:


> Flicker Alley had it for $29.95 for pre-orders.


Never heard of it, are they based in Canada? ...Got a direct link with that BR 3D title? ...Trusty place?


----------



## film113

NorthSky said:


> Never heard of it, are they based in Canada? ...Got a direct link with that BR 3D title? ...Trusty place?



No, not based in Canada. And of course, too late for the pre-order price. But for future reference:

http://www.flickeralley.com/classic-movies/#!/3-D-Rarities/p/49245170

And there's this:

https://vimeo.com/127092649


----------



## NorthSky

Yeah, right after I posted my post I said to myself; it cannot be...only thirty bucks in Canada! ...Then it occurred to me that it was a USA website. 

* I've seen that video before.


----------



## mars5l

NorthSky said:


> But he was born in Chicago.
> 
> But


http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0001737/?ref_=nv_sr_1


----------



## film113

NorthSky said:


> Never heard of it, are they based in Canada? ...Got a direct link with that BR 3D title? ...Trusty place?



No, not based in Canada. And of course, too late for the pre-order price. But for future reference:

http://www.flickeralley.com/classic-movies/#!/3-D-Rarities/p/49245170

And there's this: 
https://vimeo.com/search?q=3d+rarities


----------



## NorthSky

mars5l said:


> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0001737/?ref_=nv_sr_1


This is the last place of the entire Internet to look for reliable information...and I truly mean that. ...Just ask Josh.


----------



## mars5l

NorthSky said:


> This is the last place of the entire Internet to look for reliable information...and I truly mean that. ...Just ask Josh.



Well hes a featured host for Canada at Disney Worlds Epcot in the World Showcase, he seemed a very proud Canadian


----------



## NorthSky

...And he's very popular in the USA...on the American network/scene. 

But yes, he's 100% Canadian when it comes to the blood running in his veins and pumping his heart.
As for his ancestry and their origins, he's probably in the same boat than all of us...the ape man from the ice age.


----------



## fmedrano1977

vaktmestern said:


> Well there Wont be 4k 3D as the new ultra hd Bluray format dont include 3D support  so keep waiting


Watched Enchanted Kingdom 3D on my new JS8500, picture quality looks amazing even though it's not 4K source.


----------



## Fenrir7

Only one person has mentioned Hansel and Gretel. You guys need to check it out. It's not as bad a movie as people make it seem to be. But what you really get it for is for its pop out effects! this movie made my friends duck and avoid objects that popped out. That hatchet that was coming out of the screen? That was awesome!

How I wish other movies could have a few scenes that had the same effect. It's a gimmick but it sure is one cool gimmick that made my friends want to watch more 3D movies. Unfortunately, I told them that there was nothing quite like that.


----------



## film113

Fenrir7 said:


> How I wish other movies could have a few scenes that had the same effect. It's a gimmick but it sure is one cool gimmick that made my friends want to watch more 3D movies. Unfortunately, I told them that there was nothing quite like that.


They might dig DRIVE ANGRY and MY BLOODY VALENTINE.


----------



## johnny905

I have a new "pop out" to add to my list of favorites. Rio 2! 

I haven't actually seen the movie, but I was watching the trailer on 3DGO last night and there was a scene in the trailer where the dog was grabbing onto the black bar on the bottom of the screen and leaning far into my home theater room, tongue out drooling on my floor. It's been a long time since I've seen a scene where I felt the need to pause the video and just stare at it. I called one of my kids into the room and we looked at it over and over from a bunch of different angles. I have no idea if this or similar scenes are actually in the movie, but this scene ranks up there with the potato cod scene in Under the Sea imo. It would have been great if Jurassic World (which I just rented yesterday prior to this) had used similar effects.


----------



## mars5l

Oz the great and powerful. Lots of pop out. I remember watching it in 2d on tv and remarking how good it be in 3d.


----------



## azz7686

Hey I was checking out an LG old 65eg9600 today at my local HHGregg and they turned on the 3d demo and the pop outs with the astronaut and the fish and the train were the best I have ever seen let alone the picture was breath taking!!


----------



## Rambler358

azz7686 said:


> Hey I was checking out an LG old 65eg9600 today at my local HHGregg and they turned on the 3d demo and the pop outs with the astronaut and the fish and the train were the best I have ever seen let alone the picture was breath taking!!


What movie?


----------



## NorthSky

Rambler358 said:


> What movie?


A 3D demo disc?


----------



## NorthSky

Johnny, I tried to quote your last post from the previous page but simply couldn't; I tried twice, and each time I was stuck for about five minutes...I had to shut down my computer, modem, unplug everything, reconnect everything, and scan my PC for "wizards". 

Anyway, that was the first time ever something like that happened, and I won't try to quote that post again; the one with that screenshot of *Rio 2* (((3D)))
You guys might want to try it (quote that post and delete the text, or the picture...good luck), and I did warn you.  

Anyway, in it you mentioned that you rented 'Jurassic Park'; did you mean 'Jurassic World'? 

Here: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/196-3...most-best-pop-out-effects-6.html#post38610393 --> Last line.


----------



## azz7686

NorthSky said:


> A 3D demo disc?


 Yes a Demo already preloaded on the tv usb stick!


----------



## NorthSky

azz7686 said:


> Yes a 3D Demo already preloaded on the tv usb stick!


Yeah, I was 99.999% quasi sure of that.


----------



## azz7686

It was awesome tho need to find that and demo it on mine


----------



## johnny905

johnny905 said:


> I have a new "pop out" to add to my list of favorites. Rio 2!
> 
> I haven't actually seen the movie, but I was watching the trailer on 3DGO last night and there was a scene in the trailer where the dog was grabbing onto the black bar on the bottom of the screen and leaning far into my home theater room, tongue out drooling on my floor. It's been a long time since I've seen a scene where I felt the need to pause the video and just stare at it. I called one of my kids into the room and we looked at it over and over from a bunch of different angles. I have no idea if this or similar scenes are actually in the movie, but this scene ranks up there with the potato cod scene in Under the Sea imo. It would have been great if Jurassic World (which I just rented yesterday prior to this) had used similar effects.


North Sky - Yes, I meant Jurassic World. I own Jurassic Park 3D on blu ray, but rented Jurassic World (I've gone back and corrected my post).

PS: Quoting my post seems to work ok...


----------



## NorthSky

Yeah; 'Jurassic World, I was 99.999% quasi sure of that.

As for quoting your post from my end here, no thanks; it was exactly like I described above...I'll spare myself that "injurie".  
I just don't know why but that's what happened; I also noticed that the URL address for that Rio 2 poster was very large, and perhaps it contains a code with some kind of "wizard" in it. 

It's all good anyway; there are other ways of quoting posts. ...And back to our 3D pop outs scheduled program. ...Rio 2 (((3D))) - Bravo!


----------



## RolandL

Rambler358 said:


> What movie?


Probably scenes from multiple movies.


----------



## ZzBloopzZ

Watched Despicable Me 2 last night, few really great pop-out effects!


----------



## unretarded

Surely we have more good pop out content now....?


I am very dissappointed in the lack of it so far.

Most 3d movies are very image focused........they focus in on a foregrounnd character and most background is blurry.......regular 2d is a much much better visual experiance since almost everything is in much better focus.


The clearest overall 3d I have seen yet is guardians of the galaxy, some very good depth and some good clarity thru the entire depth....still not spectacular.

With no pop outs, I am not sure it is worth what has to be not very good for theyes experiance.

Is there just a bunch of people making these movies that have no vlue a large segment of people want pop outs..........everyone I let watch has pretty much the same impression......." Looks cool in 3d, not worth the price, well mayce if more stuff came out of the screen it would be worth it.........then the inevitable comment of ....this can not be good for your eyes.

Maybe once these creative people who are not so creative dump the 3d, the equipment will become cheap enuf for people with some real creativity in 3d.

I pretty much concure with all the posts before mine...this is being way under utilized.

Stuff appearing from no where in the side of your vision in a scary movie or stuff flyin past you in a action scene or explosion would put 3d over the top and everyone would buy in.


----------



## mttpalmer

Just watched Under the Sea last night and, of course, really liked the potato cod scene. My kids also got excited when the sea snakes started approaching them out of the screen.

I'm still on my search for a great kids' movie with a bunch of those types of pop-outs...


----------



## grubadub

mttpalmer said:


> Just watched Under the Sea last night and, of course, really liked the potato cod scene. My kids also got excited when the sea snakes started approaching them out of the screen.
> 
> *I'm still on my search for a great kids' movie with a bunch of those types of pop-outs...*


have you seen Madagascar 3?


----------



## mttpalmer

grubadub said:


> have you seen Madagascar 3?


Wow, great reviews on that one. Thanks!


----------



## laugsbach

mttpalmer said:


> I'm still on my search for a great kids' movie with a bunch of those types of pop-outs...


Thunder and the House of Magic 3D is so much fun with plenty of pop-outs...


----------



## mttpalmer

Thunder and Madagascar 3 are next on my list. I'll pull the trigger on those when I see a deal. In the meantime, I went ahead and ordered the Hong Kong version of Sammy's Adventure from yesasia.com. It's really taking its time getting here...


----------



## rural scribe

I saw "Kong: Skull Island" yesterday, and it has some popouts that had people in the audience ducking their heads.

I'm looking forward to the 3D blu-ray of this movie.


----------



## NickTheGreat

We watched Moana over the weekend. The 3D was beautiful and added a lot to the experience but not much "pop out."

There's a time and a place for both and this was evidence of that.


----------



## Inseconds99

Thread hasn’t been updated in a while, any newer movies with great 3D with some fun pop out effects?


----------



## LeisureDave

NickTheGreat said:


> We watched Moana over the weekend. The 3D was beautiful and added a lot to the experience but not much "pop out."
> 
> 
> 
> There's a time and a place for both and this was evidence of that.




Great movie for 3D and the hand drawn animation was really cool within the 3D 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeisureDave

mttpalmer said:


> Just watched Under the Sea last night and, of course, really liked the potato cod scene. My kids also got excited when the sea snakes started approaching them out of the screen.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still on my search for a great kids' movie with a bunch of those types of pop-outs...




Journey to the center of the earth is the end all be all pop out effect 3D movie in my collection. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeisureDave

Inseconds99 said:


> Thread hasn’t been updated in a while, any newer movies with great 3D with some fun pop out effects?




Ready Player One has a few good ones. Mega mind as well- the star destroyer in force awakens is pretty cool 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seilerbird

There are four DVDs by Lichtmond that are a master class in 3D popouts. Incredible visuals and awesome music. Of the 120 3D dvds I have they are the clear winners. Pricey but worth it.


----------



## Rambler358

Seilerbird said:


> There are four DVDs by Lichmond that are a master class in 3D popouts. Incredible visuals and awesome music. Of the 120 3D dvds I have they are the clear winners. Pricey but worth it.


Can you link to any of them?


----------



## Seilerbird

Rambler358 said:


> Can you link to any of them?


Sorry I spelled it wrong. It is Lichtmond. Here are some links:

https://www.amazon.com/Moonlight-Un...8&qid=1545212708&sr=8-1&keywords=lichtmond+3d

https://www.amazon.com/Days-Eternit...8&qid=1545212781&sr=8-3&keywords=lichtmond+3d

https://www.amazon.com/Moonlight-20...8&qid=1545212781&sr=8-4&keywords=lichtmond+3d


----------



## Steve P.

AMITYVILLE 3-D
COMIN' AT YA!
METALSTORM
JAWS 3-D (disc is marketed as JAWS 3, but the intended version is in the bonus menu).

Loaded with gimmick shots. 

More recent ones like JOURNEY TO THE CENTER OF THE EARTH and MY BLOODY VALENTINE have them too. Just be sure to avoid the earlier anaglyphic releases of those, and make sure you are getting the Blu-ray 3D releases which followed.


----------



## Newuser2018

'Drive Angry' for sure has several amazing pop-ups


----------



## Kano3D

I'm maintaining a list of the best 3D titles here:

Best of 3D 
http://www.tridimensional.info/products/

You can even see a 3D trailer to check the 3D.
The list is updated every week and it will be waay long (just starting)

PD: is not a recopilation from what others say. I have seen every single title and I explain why is good for each one.


----------



## Roger Best

I can't say that this entire film has the most pop out scenes but possibly
the most impressive 3D scene I've watched is from Prometheus.


Prometheus - David in the Orrery


Do a search on of the underlined text on YouTube for that scene.
In 3D it is phenomenal ............trust me!


----------



## Rambler358

It appears consumer 3D is going the way of the Dodo. Are there any new TV sets being produced that support 3D? I couldn’t find any. 
And has anyone else noticed the price of 3D DVDs have skyrocketed?


----------



## Steve P.

If you want a current 3-D display, you can get a projector for as little as $600 or so if you shop around.


----------



## m0j0

mttpalmer said:


> Just watched Under the Sea last night and, of course, really liked the potato cod scene. My kids also got excited when the sea snakes started approaching them out of the screen.
> 
> I'm still on my search for a great kids' movie with a bunch of those types of pop-outs...



Sammy's Adventures 1 and 2 are great kids 3D movies.


----------



## jorgebetancourt

m0j0 said:


> Sammy's Adventures 1 and 2 are great kids 3D movies.


These are amazing.. I liked part 2 much more

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## orunmila4

*BEST ADULT (PG-13+) 3d "POP OUT" Blurays*

Hello,
I just got my 3d projector calibrated and ready for some insane 3d effects. Im looking to purchase 3-5 adult (pg-13+) 3d Blu-Rays with excellent pop-out characteristics. 
I already have Pacific Rim and Avatar as my best. Any other suggestions? Thanks


----------



## kkpro

orunmila4 said:


> Hello,
> I just got my 3d projector calibrated and ready for some insane 3d effects. Im looking to purchase 3-5 adult (pg-13+) 3d Blu-Rays with excellent pop-out characteristics.
> I already have Pacific Rim and Avatar as my best. Any other suggestions? Thanks


 The Force Awakens had some of the best immersive 3-D that I saw.


----------



## orunmila4

kkpro said:


> The Force Awakens had some of the best immersive 3-D that I saw.


Excellent Ill give that a try. Have you seen gravity? If so, how were the 3d effects (pop-out)? thanks


----------



## NickTheGreat

LOL. When I think of "adult" I don't think of Star Wars.

Well . . . I'm sure it's out there if someone went looking for it


----------



## jasonmichaelh

Kano3D said:


> I'm maintaining a list of the best 3D titles here:
> 
> Best of 3D
> http://www.tridimensional.info/products/
> 
> You can even see a 3D trailer to check the 3D.
> The list is updated every week and it will be waay long (just starting)
> 
> PD: is not a recopilation from what others say. I have seen every single title and I explain why is good for each one.


Looks like clickbait. I’m using an iPad and don’t see any commentary. Basically just a list
of recently released 3D, and other products?


----------



## Kano3D

jasonmichaelh said:


> Looks like clickbait. I’m using an iPad and don’t see any commentary. Basically just a list
> of recently released 3D, and other products?


No, it's not clickbait, I have watched/played all of the titles on that list. In the past there was an small explanation about what made that title great in 3D, and international links to buy on a lot of places around the world, but there was too much work for the little time I have and the best way to check that is with a trailer. So I remade the list to be only in 1 language and I put only few links if any. In a few titles there's no 3D trailer available, so there's only the poster (usually new movies on cinema).

It's not a list of recently released 3D products, only if they look great in 3D will appear, also I have pending HUNDREDS of old 3D titles. I want to publish them with a trailer or gameplay, so if there's no any on YouTube I have to record myself and publish to youtube before.


----------



## deano86

NickTheGreat said:


> LOL. When I think of "adult" I don't think of Star Wars.
> 
> Well . . . I'm sure it's out there if someone went looking for it


+1... Ya, at first, I was going to suggest The Stewardesses! lol


----------



## SanDiegoGuy

*What are the top 5 movies with the best 3D effects?*

I like to start watching 3D movies on my 120 inch screen with my new Sony projector. What are the best five 3D movies (or even documentaries) that have the best 3D effects that pop out of the screen and have the wow effects? Not really looking for academy award type of movies.


----------



## 2htimes

I will second the recommendation of FORCE AWAKENS. As well as just being a reference/show-off quality 3D Blu-ray it also has a great pop-out sequence. About 30 seconds past 36 minutes, a star destroyer comes at, and appears to come through the screen. One of the most effective sequences of 3D projection that I have seen. 

A lot of films mentioned earlier in this thread, throw things at the screen but don't actually, in my experience, give the illusion of projecting out of the screen. FORCE AWAKENS, LIFE OF PI, and various IMAX documentaries tend to be great if you are a pop-out /projection fan.

If anyone has a recommendation of any pop-out scene as good or better than that FORCE AWAKENS shot, feel free to cite it. Thanks.









Diary of a new at Home 3D Blu-Ray Fan or How to get Started with 3D at Home Part 3!


Per my previous post I have jumped into the world of 3D Blu-ray/Home Projection and I LOVE IT! 3D TV’s being dead, or prohibitively expensive (for the used ones remaining) held me off for a l…




heroictimes.wordpress.com


----------



## Chrome2279

I have to say Thunder and the house of Magic is the best so far... but Comin At Ya is a close second. With “Bait” coming in 3rd.

I LOVE THIS THREAD BY THE WAY


----------



## Chrome2279

2htimes said:


> I will second the recommendation of FORCE AWAKENS. As well as just being a reference/show-off quality 3D Blu-ray it also has a great pop-out sequence. About 30 seconds past 36 minutes, a star destroyer comes at, and appears to come through the screen. One of the most effective sequences of 3D projection that I have seen.
> 
> A lot of films mentioned earlier in this thread, throw things at the screen but don't actually, in my experience, give the illusion of projecting out of the screen. FORCE AWAKENS, LIFE OF PI, and various IMAX documentaries tend to be great if you are a pop-out /projection fan.
> 
> If anyone has a recommendation of any pop-out scene as good or better than that FORCE AWAKENS shot, feel free to cite it. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diary of a new at Home 3D Blu-Ray Fan or How to get Started with 3D at Home Part 3!
> 
> 
> Per my previous post I have jumped into the world of 3D Blu-ray/Home Projection and I LOVE IT! 3D TV’s being dead, or prohibitively expensive (for the used ones remaining) held me off for a l…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heroictimes.wordpress.com


Is the Force Awakens just one shot that pops out throughout the movie? (I haven’t seen it)


----------



## deano86

Chrome2279 said:


> Is the Force Awakens just one shot that pops out throughout the movie? (I haven’t seen it)


The Star Destroyer shot is indeed the most noticeable for pop out... as I don't recall any other scenes that really caused me to take note of special popout.... but the 3D overall is just really well done in the whole movie and well worth picking up, IMO....


----------



## Rambler358

I know that 3D is supposedly dead, but is there any chance that there might be some 3D TVs coming out of CES this year?


----------



## plplplpl

Rambler358 said:


> I know that 3D is supposedly dead, but is there any chance that there might be some 3D TVs coming out of CES this year?


Depends on what your definition of 3D is. 









LG wants to place a 55-inch, transparent slide-up TV at the foot of your bed


This technology was teased a couple of weeks ago, during LG's pre-CES hype-building campaign, but it was properly shown off at the all-digital event itself today.




www.techspot.com


----------



## jorgebetancourt

Rambler358 said:


> I know that 3D is supposedly dead, but is there any chance that there might be some 3D TVs coming out of CES this year?


Buy a projector you pretty much want 3d to be on a big screen.. Lots of projectors come with 3D still..


----------



## plplplpl

jorgebetancourt said:


> Buy a projector you pretty much want 3d to be on a big screen.. Lots of projectors come with 3D still..


That's what I have, an Optoma. Yes, a projector is the way to go for 3D.


----------



## Rambler358

What kind of glasses do these 3D projectors use?


----------



## plplplpl

I got four of these active shutter 3D glasses. They work great.

https://www.amazon.com/BOBLOV-Shutter-DLP-Link-Compatible-Projector/dp/B07BMS5MTB


----------



## Technology3456

Can anyone tell me, if you use dual stack projectors with polarized 3D, do you actually need 3D blu rays to watch 3D, or can you now watch any movie, including 2D movies, in 3D? Like, if you have two projectors and two filters to polarize the image, and glasses, is not your projector and filters by themselves turning the 2D image into 3D? So why would you need the disk itself to output 3D? And in fact could that create problems like the blu ray is already sending out a polarized 3D image, and then you have polarized filters on top of the projector lenses that is polarizing an already polarized image? Or what? How does it work?


----------



## Worf

No. Stereoscopic vision requires two different images, from slightly offset perspectives, in order to give a 3d offset. 3D discs contain both images. A 2d disc will just make you cross eyed if the projectors are not precisely aligned. It's why set ups that use two projectors use only one projector for regular 2d projection. If you run both you run the risk of a blurry image as there will be misalignment. With 3d this is less of an issue as each eye sees one image so the offset just screws with the stereo position.


----------



## Technology3456

I may be getting small screen samples for my projector, and I was wondering if anyone could recommend good real world content, as well as good test content, that will be possible to test on only like 5% of a total screen surface, on sample materials in other words. Thank you very much. I also need to look for a good 3d blu ray player to buy used. Most my gear I am finding at value Im happy with is from between 2010 and 2014, so maybe something from back then would be perfect.


----------



## Kiti

Chere said:


> Here are my favorite pop out 3D BDs:
> 
> 
> Sammy's Adventures 1 (the one that started it all for me. Reference 3D BD for exquisitely done and perfectly executed pop outs )
> Sammy's Adventures 2
> Thunder And The House Of Magic (recently released)
> Madagascar 3
> Drive Angry
> My Bloody Valentine
> Imax Under The Sea
> Final Destination 4


Final destination 5 was great! Shattered glass looks like you can reach out and touch it.


----------



## Car67

Sammy’s Adventures and other nWave cartoons...





nWave 3D trailers/samples


----------



## rural scribe

Just watched "Dynasty" (1977, original title, Qian dao wan li zhu) last night. It might have the record for pop-outs. There are multiple popouts in most scenes, most serving no purpose except to remind you that you're watching a 3D movie.
It is really a bad film with an almost incomprehensible plot, terrible dialog (English dubbed) awful sound effects and poorly staged kung fu action sequences. But if all you want is scores of effective popouts, this film has them.
Restored by the good folks at 3Dfilmarchive.com and distributed by Kino Lorber, I rented this film from 3d-blurayrental.com.
The disk has a feature I've not seen before, a choice of two different 3D presentations of the film, anaglyphic or polarized. I chose "polarized" from the menu, but my LG UP870 player would only play that option in 2D. It displayed the anaglyphic 3D just fine, though. I was not going to watch the film in anaglypic 3D, however, since that is an inferior format.
I moved the disk to another player in my system, a Panasonic DMP-BDT210, and it played the "polarized" 3D version of "Dynasty" perfectly. 
Another film with a lot of popouts is "Comin' At Ya!" It has been a while since I have seen that one, so I don't remember if it has less, the same, or more popouts than "Dynasty" but it has a lot of them, for sure.
Those two films have the most in-your-face popouts of any 3D films I've seen. 
The other three of my top five would be "A Turtle's Tale", "Thunder and the House of Magic" and "IMAX Under the Sea" (although I could be confusing this with another one of those IMAX underwater films). Those three are also good films, in addition to having good popouts.


----------



## Car67

‘Tad the lost explorer’ (US ASIN: B00FPENIP0) has great 3d in most action scenes, almost like nWave, funny mix of Indiana Jones, Tomb Raider, National Treasure, clearly made with 3D in mind.

3D trailer in Spanish (Half SBS)





English 2D trailer


----------

